# Bean Weevil Care?



## SpiderFreek (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey guys,
Im thinking about trying out bean weevils for my slings
And I was wondering if anyone could teach me their care?
What do they eat? How do I maintain them? Breeding requirements?
Also, any online shop that sells them?
I've been looking online for a place that sells them but can't find any lol

Thanks alot
-Matt


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

They eat black-eyed beans (Available from all good supermarkets), keep them warm and dry, they basically maintain themselves, just add some more beans every now and then.

TSS sells them, and people on this forum often give them away if you're willing to pay postage.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I sell them occassionally but won't have any for sale for another week or 2.

They are very easy to populate. I sell a starter colony of 20-50 weavils (its impossible to count), caresheet and 1st class post for £4. I may add some beans too, however you need to buy some dry (black eyed) beans from the supermarket, pour a layer of these into some cricket tubs and pour in the weavils. The gestation period is about 4 weeks, depending on temperatures. The adult beans which are supplied lay their eggs on the beans, the grubs bury into the beans and emerge as adults and the whole process repeats itself. Simples!
You don't need to water or feed them although I have seen them take water, lightly sprayed onto the side.


----------



## SpiderFreek (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks alot for the info 
One last question...
How would you go about maintaining them?
Coz surely after a while the faeces would build up and make it unbareable for them?

-Matt


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

SpiderFreek said:


> Thanks alot for the info
> One last question...
> How would you go about maintaining them?
> Coz surely after a while the faeces would build up and make it unbareable for them?
> ...


when the batch of adults dies off, you'll be left with a tub of dead adults and egg-covered beans. Just tip the whole lot into a colander, shake out the dead adults, wash and dry the tub, put the beans back in the tub and add a few fresh beans. Because the adults don't eat and the whole culture is dry (I never add water) there really isn't much mess.


----------



## SpiderFreek (Feb 23, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> when the batch of adults dies off, you'll be left with a tub of dead adults and egg-covered beans. Just tip the whole lot into a colander, shake out the dead adults, wash and dry the tub, put the beans back in the tub and add a few fresh beans. Because the adults don't eat and the whole culture is dry (I never add water) there really isn't much mess.


Oh I see
Thanks 

-Matt


----------



## SpiderFreek (Feb 23, 2010)

How long do they take to emerge from the beans?

-Matt


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

SpiderFreek said:


> How long do they take to emerge from the beans?
> 
> -Matt


about 2 weeks if you keep them warm. I keep them on top of my snake's viv.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

2 weeks? wow! mine are on about a 4+ week cycle, obviously the heat has a much larger impact than I thought


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> 2 weeks? wow! mine are on about a 4+ week cycle, obviously the heat has a much larger impact than I thought


yup, as soon as I put them up there they went mad.


----------

